# GREAT NEWS !!!! Conn / Dudley Swap meet will happen SOON !!!



## catfish (Jul 17, 2020)

Just got the word that the Conn bicycle swap ( Dudley MA) swap meet will happen in August !!!! An official notice will be posted soon. But it looks like it will be on Sunday, August 16th! 

 Who's going?

 See you there !!!!


----------



## catfish (Jul 17, 2020)

Spread the word !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jul 17, 2020)

I'll be there with balloon tire stuff!

My buddy Russell W too with muscle bikes#

Maybe I can get FTW to come?!!


----------



## bikejunk (Jul 18, 2020)

Will be their


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jul 18, 2020)

I'll definitely go. Looking forward to it.


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 18, 2020)

I’m planning on setting up. Do I need to let Mike know? I can’t wait.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 18, 2020)

I’ll be on vacation at the southern shore of the state. But glad to hear it’s back.


----------



## catfish (Jul 18, 2020)

lgrinnings said:


> I’m planning on setting up. Do I need to let Mike know? I can’t wait.



You should be able to just show up.


----------



## bike (Jul 19, 2020)

Need an address


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 19, 2020)

bike said:


> Need an address




1017 Riverside Drive 
North Grosvenordale, CT 06255


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jul 19, 2020)

I plan on going..


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 19, 2020)

Great news to hear. I will be there. Probably just as a buyer though.


----------



## catfish (Jul 19, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Great news to hear. I will be there. Probably just as a buyer though.




Nothing wrong with that ! Bring lots of cash !!!


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 20, 2020)

I'll be there.


----------



## catfish (Jul 20, 2020)

Spread the word! Lets make this a great show!


----------



## catfish (Jul 28, 2020)

It's getting closer! Spread the word! 

Who will be there?


----------



## bikejunk (Jul 28, 2020)

Will post soon some stuff I'm bringing


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jul 28, 2020)

I'll be there. Looking forward to it !


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 1, 2020)

If anyone needs anything specific please post what you are looking for .


----------



## catfish (Aug 1, 2020)

I'll be there. 

Let me know if you need anything!


----------



## catfish (Aug 5, 2020)

If anyone is bringing any Massachusetts bicycle license plates, please PM me and let me know what you have.

CASH PAID !!!!!!!!!

    Thanks,   Catfish


----------



## bike (Aug 16, 2020)

Pix?


----------



## catfish (Aug 16, 2020)

bike said:


> Pix?




I'll post some tonight.


----------

